# Your city in 1990 and now



## Trimac20 (Sep 11, 2012)

Post a pic of your city's skyline in 1990, and then a current one, to compare and contrast the difference. Both taken from King's Park, a low hill just to the west of the CBD, from practically the same vantage point. Second photo taken by me. As you can see a lot of construction.

This is Perth in 1990 and now:

1990:

https://c4.staticflickr.com/8/7066/6899169659_7ce7e70d75_b.jpg

2014:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1444880050_b9151eaf04f8d514023dd01f3701b045


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

In the 90s the unchallengeable big three for skylines were Hong Kong, Chicago and NYC.

1990: Manhattan still had its imposing twin towers and the copper roofs of the neighboring World Financial Center were beginning to turn the characteristic green.


Lower Manhattan, 1990 by Phillip Capper, on Flickr

today; 50 West Street rising in the foreground. 


Manhattan Skyline by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

I've reposted this on MIBC. Moscow


flatron said:


> Столица


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

It's seems to be easier to find any decade pictures of the skyline of Mexico city but the 90's, but here I found one of 1980 of Mexico City 



























1990










NOW






















SANTA FÉ skyline in the outskirts is the most extreme case, it used to be a slum / landfill


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

The Hague in *1990*, please note:
A: the tallest building almost in the middle,
B: tram/LR tracks,
C: white building in the upper right.

Gaaga 1990 by DH-Syndrome, on Flickr - Source.


The Hague in *2015*, please note:
A: the former tallest building has turned red and gotten a blue roof,
B: tracks have been covered by the 3 orange buildings,
C: the white building is partly being demolished to be renovated.

Den Haag Turfmarkt by DH-Syndrome, on Flickr


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

*Frankfurt*

*around 1994*:








www.tirolf.de

*now*: 








wikipedia

*1990*:








stylepark.com

*now*:








holidaycheck.com


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

London. first image of canary wharf is from 1963

Looking North from Greenwich Park 1963/1990 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

64 by Natasha Cherkashina, on Flickr

London 1990 View from The Monument, The City by Clive Barker, on Flickr

IMG_6113 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

Frankfurt 1990









by Arnim Schulz on Flickr

Frankfurt 2015









by Kiefer on Flickr


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

Dubai 1990 vs 2013 (Sheikh Zayed Road):

http://static.businessinsider.com/image/52bdadacecad04455420451c-1200/image.jpg


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

cool


----------



## michi michi (Dec 20, 2014)

ainvan said:


>


..


----------



## majulah (Dec 28, 2014)

Singapore 1991:

Soccer in Singapore (1991) by Per Lander, on Flickr


Singapore today:

Padang Singapore by |SiLeNcE|, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

midtown manhattan in 1990


Passenger Ship Terminal, New York, New York by Striderv, on Flickr

today


New York Skyline by Siddharth Choksi, on Flickr


----------



## jjjeffi (Aug 17, 2013)

Festival said:


>


Bangkok Thailand


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

pre 1990:








(source unknown)

2015:








(Ossip)


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Valle oriente ( Monterrey ) 80`s










Now

DSC01832


----------



## 1a7aro (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Warsaw ~1970' and now:



michau said:


>


----------



## seattleskyline (Oct 26, 2014)

seattle 1990https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=0CAcQjRxqFQoTCOuIyLqBuccCFQU-iAodR-AEtA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fdomnozziadventures.wordpress.com%2Ftag%2Fseattle%2F&ei=KX3WVavQHIX8oATHwJOgCw&psig=AFQjCNH4V3f701F0Zxf3GKg1fd85dUZK5A&ust=1440206488153345

Seattle today
https://flic.kr/p/wxjbkc


----------



## seattleskyline (Oct 26, 2014)

seattle 1990

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...0ecBvPdE-N8uZzbpNPbFWVuA&ust=1440206700507035


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

From my own city (Tilburg) it is hard to find good photos from around 1990. Though there wasn't much at that time. The city I visit quite often with quite a good skyline is Rotterdam. The most striking example is from the Wilhelminapier as it looked until the 1980's (photo by De Snor in 2007, I'll only give the link)

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z162/ramonrodrigo/Wilhelminapier2.jpg

And then Rivaille posted this photo - from about the change of years between 2015 and 2016 (sorry for the buildings on the forefront, I should make some photos myself instead of linking):

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kc0183/23739381689/

The most important things are the Erasmusbrug, Montevideo, New Orleans, Maastoren and De Rotterdam but there's happened much more.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Fort Bonifacio, Metro Manila

in the 90's










2014-2015? 









2016 (And still many cranes!!)


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Karachi 1928











Karachi 1961










Karachi Downtown 2005


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

*Dubai*

Dubai's growth is unbelievable! :drool: The lonely WTC in the 80s-90s is hard to find in the skyline of 2015!


*1980-1990*









*2015*


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Warsaw in 1993:









http://czarnota.org/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=6397

And in 2016:


Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*New York City 1990*


unbenannt--44 by Jürgen Friedlein, on Flickr


*New York City 2015*


New York City skyline by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*New York City 1990*


7209q-20 by JimLaiJeremy, on Flickr


*New York City 2015*


Lower Manhattan by O1e9, on Flickr


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Monumen Nasional area of Jakarta*



> *1992*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *1980s*
> 
> 
> *2013*


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Mega Kuningan Area, Jakarta*

One of the newest CBD in the city


> *1995*


Look at those surviving short buildings on the right side of the pics. Surprisingly, Jakarta gets greener day by day :cheers:


kevo123 said:


> *late 2015*
> 
> IMG_2923 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

R.I.P. Twin towers.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

especially the thanges in the great Asian cities are impressive.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*New York City 1999*


01_12-2 by Paul Papathomas, on Flickr


*New York City 2017*


Ferry by Parami Gunaratna, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Chicago, 1990:*

90Chgo 011BcLEML2Tcolormancer_web3 by Jan Smook, on Flickr

*Chicago, 2017:*

Chicago skydeck by Aldin Ramic, on Flickr


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*KL 1990*










Petronas Twin Tower in the making














*KL 2017*



















*CREDIT TO: umar naqshbandi on Facebook *


----------



## KavirajG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Shanghai, China*

1987









2013








https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2013/08/26-years-of-growth-shanghai-then-and-now/100569/


----------



## matsoc (Nov 19, 2016)

Shanghai growth in that 25 years is incredible. I have been in Shanghai twice but first time in 2011, I saw a lot of buildings u/c but I had no idea that the skyline was so plain in 1987


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Perth, Australia in 1990:*









*
2015, grew taller and wider:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

It's really fascinating to see the evolution of individual skylines!


----------



## KavirajG (Apr 5, 2011)

matsoc said:


> Shanghai growth in that 25 years is incredible. I have been in Shanghai twice but first time in 2011, I saw a lot of buildings u/c but I had no idea that the skyline was so plain in 1987


Yep the Pudong area literally exploded since the 1990's.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*VILNIUS, LT*
*2001*








*2002 (RECONSTRUCTION)*
















*2004*








*2009*








*2017*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

TofuCity said:


> Canary Wharf, London - 1995
> 
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf, London - 2019


Just amazing, how much has changed.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A Chicagoan said:


> *London*, then and now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first picture is apparently from around 1995.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Vilnius*


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Tel Aviv - Yafo*

1988










today


----------



## PJH2015 (Jan 15, 2015)

A couple of shots of Manchester's change this past few years (not necessarily 1990) - 


*1992*

-









*Today*

-










*2011 - 2018* in GIF form (there have been more additions since!)



VDB said:


> Created from Google Maps and Giphy
> 
> Sequence shown: 2011, 2012, 2013, 2017 (Spring), 2017 (Summer), 2018


Credit to the various forumers who shared these photos on the Axis and 101 Greengate threads


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Amsterdam South around 1980









2017

2017 Overizcht Zuidas luchtfoto @ Flying Holland (vrij te gebruiken) 1 by AmsterdamZuidas, on Flickr


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

monterrey


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I do not miss the smog.


New York City, USA - 27 August 1990 by Dimitri Devuyst, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Berlin 1989 and 2020























Frankfurt 2005 and 2020








(c) Epizentrum DAF

1986 and 2020








(c)Schmittchen DAF 


Berlin pic source Wikipedia, Pinterest and own


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Frankfurt*



Tyron said:


> *1989/90*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

*Warsaw 1989:*










*Warsaw 2021:*










Sources:









Best Modern European Skylines Photos


Whats the name of the project, and can you link the russian thread about it? OCEAN city https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ЖК-ocean-city-2x35э-1x25э-Строится.1949644/page-7




www.skyscrapercity.com













[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


Czyżby te prostokąty na iglicy, to ledy? Wygląda to na ledy:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Tampa 
1994
Tampa by John Baker, on Flickr
2021:
Tampa Riverwalk by mafzali, on Flickr
Tampa skyline from the South by Hudson Dean, on Flickr
Construction by heytampa, on Flickr*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Not 1990 but 2004 vs 2021









by Adama on DAF


----------

